# We have frozen embies. Dh wants another baby but I don't want more tx help!



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi,
Not been on here for a long time. Been burying my head in the sand but the issue doesn't go away.

I am blessed with my lovely Ds from our first cycle. After that I did one more fresh and two FET cycles, one further FET cycle got cancelled before ET as no embies thawed. I have had an early miscarriage, and an ectopic scare that ended up with me in hospital etc. (it wasn't an ectopic luckily just a second early mc). We have about 14 or 15 or so frozen embryos left from the last fresh cycle. 

The problem is I don't think I can face any more treatment although I'd quite like another dc. I haven't had as many cycles in total as some of you but it's all been dragging on, on and off for seven years.  

Part of the issue is in past cycles I've felt that dh has not been as supportive of my emotional needs as he could be (long story). This puts me off doing treatment again as I think it will break our relationship - past cycles have put quite a strain on it. 

Now we're at the point where dh feels strongly we need to try and conceive with the frozen embies but we both agree if we do another cycle it will endanger our relationship and that there is a mismatch between the support I need and what in my view I get. 

We either try again and it will damage our relationship a lot or we don't and it will damage our relationship a lot. Any ideas or answers as it seems a stalemate? Dh thinks we could go down the surrogacy route but I'm not sure any surrogate would take us on over people who can't have any children at all or have had far more cycles.


----------

